# Help:British Merchant Navy 1942-1956



## Bridgetmc (Sep 19, 2016)

My father left Northern Ireland County Down to join the Merchant Navy in either 1942 or 1943. He eventually came out to Christchurch New Zealand arriving in Lyttelton. He transferred to the NZ Merchant Navy. His first ship 03 May 1956 MV Kawaroa. I'm trying to find out which ship he may have been on when he first arrived in NZ?


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Bridget , I was with Port Line in the 1950 ,s . I knew quite a number of seamen from Northern Ireland in Port Line , Blue Star , Shaw Savill and Blue Funnel . I think that there might be someone on S N who might have known or heard of your dad . Welcome to Ships Nostalgia and very good luck with search.
Kind regards . 
Alex C .


----------



## Bridgetmc (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks Alex


----------

